# How to report the discharge of oil in the Huron



## jeremywood513 (Jan 8, 2011)

today I see oily water coming out of a drain at the forest street bridge in Ypsilanti and was wondering if any one knows how I can report this


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd look here.

http://www.michigan.gov/deq


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

You can also report it to the poaching hotline they will relay the info to the people that need to know about.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.epa.gov/


US EPA Region 5 
Ralph Metcalfe Federal Building
77 West Jackson Blvd.
Chicago, IL 60604-3590

Region 5 Hotline: 312-353-2000 or in the Region 5 states, 800-621-8431, 8:30 am to 4:30 pm Central time.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Try this Michigan Office of Environmental Assistance, (800) 662-9278

email: [email protected]


----------



## jeremywood513 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Which pipe? The one on the west bank between Forest ave and the RR?


----------



## jeremywood513 (Jan 8, 2011)

That's the one


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Back when I was going to EMU, the water around that pipe always had a weird blueish hue to it. I wonder if the stuff you saw came from the Ypsi DPW yard just up the street. I'm guessing runoff from the yard drains into that line...but it would take an actual investigation to determine that.

Have you contacted anybody about this and gotten any replies? You might want to contact the Huron River Watershed Council: http://www.hrwc.org/about/contact-us/


----------



## jeremywood513 (Jan 8, 2011)

I did e mail a few dnr officers, without any reply. The deq did take all my info and said that were going to investigate.


----------

